# Tai Chi Yuen



## donnalim (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, Does anyone have any information on Tai Chi Yuen? Their site is at taichiyuenssf.org. Is this general tai qi or is there a specific style?


----------



## oaktree (Mar 5, 2017)

Well if it's not costing anything might be cool to check out. I couldn't find anything on the creator or anything about the organization


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2017)

I know nothing about it, is it from this guy?

All I can say is if I have the right person, it looks Yang focused which is a good sign. Meaning he is not offering multiple styles of Tajiiquan. But, if it is free, go for it and give it a try


----------



## mograph (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, sure. If you can get one free lesson, check it out and get back to us.

Hey all, what should donnalim (the OP) be asking or looking for at an intro session?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2017)

Different teachers teach differently.

These days my Yang Shifu will start you on the long for on the first day and not do much correction until you finish. When I started with him he would start you in the long for right away but stop you in mid pose, while learning, to correct you.

My first shifu would start you with the various types of taiji stepping first before ever getting into the forms themselves.

I have heard people like Chen Xiaowang start you with silk reeling before forms, but that I cannot confirm and I would not be surprised if he teaches things differently outside of chenjiagou than he does inside chenjiagou

Some show you the form and then break it down into minute detail.

Me, if I were to teach again, I would start with form but add corrections as I go to minimize the growth of bad habits. Once the form was completed then go into greater detail.


----------



## donnalim (Mar 7, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well if it's not costing anything might be cool to check out. I couldn't find anything on the creator or anything about the organization



The original founder's name was Eddie Yuen I believe. His wife is now head of the organization, Rose Yuen?


----------



## oaktree (Mar 7, 2017)

donnalim said:


> The original founder's name was Eddie Yuen I believe. His wife is now head of the organization, Rose Yuen?


They have a contact  form on their site you can ask them politely about taichiyuen. 
An example may be,
Hi I am interested in taichiyuen. 
I understand that taichiyuen is Mr.eddie Yuen creation can you share some of the characteristics of taichiyuen compare to other styles? Did shifu Yuen learn a particular style or styles that influence his creating taichiyuen. I find the art very interesting and I am eager to learn more.
Sincerely,
Some old fart. 

Something like that


----------

